# Maybe someday....



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

..... I will live close enough to the ocean to eat fresh seafood. But this will just have to do for now!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

My guess is Salmon, scallops, shrimp and onion rings unless you decided to try fried octopus... Looks good!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Yum...sorry you have to "rough-it"....the R


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Very,very nice.Two more weeks and I'll be at a place where I can dig clams,harvest oysters,net shrimp,trap crabs( both blue and stone) and hopefully catch flounder,reds,blues,spots,whiting,and pomps,all about 500' from the kitchen


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Should take a trip to Savanah Ga and get out there and catch some Speckled Trout,Reds,Shrimp,Crabs,and Oysters.


----------

